# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Tarikati Bektashi

## Mexhid Yvejsi

Mexhid YVEJSI, Gjakovë

          TARIKATI BEKTASHI  

          Tarikati Bektashi, sikur shumica e tarikateve të tjera në fenë Islame, e ka marrë emrin prej pasuesve, ndjekësve, nga themeluesi, Haxhi Bektash Veliu. 
Kush ishte Haxhi Bektash Veliu? 

          Haxhi Bektash Veliu ishte i biri i Ibrahimit, të birit të Sejjid Musait, që ishte i biri i Sejjid Hasanit. 
         Sejjid Hasani ishte i biri i Sejjid Ibrahimit, kurse ky ishte i biri Sejjid Mehdiut, i cili ishte i biri i Sejjid Muhammedit, i biri i Sejjid Hasanit. 
         Sejjid Hasani ishte i biri i Ibrahim Mukerrem   Muxhabit, që ishte djali i Imam Musa Qazimit, i cili rrjedh nga Familja e Bekuar e Muhammedit (a.s.) 
        Haxhi Bektash Veliu (1248-1341)ishte një burrë i edukuar, ishte i arsimuar, një personalitet i shquar, njeri i ditur, shpirtërisht shumë i ngritur, i udhëzuar, veprat e tij janë më e mira dëshmi 
        Një natë, Haxhi Bektash Veliu e kishte parë në ëndërr Pejgamberin (a.s.), i cili i kishte thënë: 

        "O djalë! Mbaje të pastër rrobën tënde, që t'i përfitosh të mirat". 

         Haxhi Bektashi tha se e pyeta Pejgamberin (a.s.): 

        "O Pejgamber i Zotit! Po , cila është rroba ime?" 

        Pejgamberi (a.s.) ishte përgjigjur: 

        "Zoti ty të ka mbuluar me pesë lloje rrobash, të cilat janë: 
        Rrobet e Islamit, të Imanit, të Njëshmërisë, të Njohurisë dhe të Dashurisë. Këto janë rrobet që duhet t'i mbash pastër, nga ana e jashtme, dhe nga brenda." 
       Kur e pyetën një ditë Haxhi Bektashin se kush janë besimtarët e vërtetë? Ai kishte thënë: 

       "Besimtarë të vërtetë janë ata të cilët i zbatojnë detyrimet e Sheri'atit." 

        Gjatë shekujve, besimtarët muslimanë të tarikatit bektashian vërtet ishin të mbuluar me këto pesë lloje të rrobave: Islamin dhe Imanin e mbanin pastër, Njëshmërinë (Teuhidin) e kishin në zemër, kishin Njohuri të lartë, kurse Dashurinë të zjarrtë 
           Dashurinë e zjarrtë për sufizmin Haxhi Bektash Veliu e muarr nga sufiu i njohur, Lukman Perende, kurse frymëzimin shpirtërorë nga Hoxha Ahmed Jeseviu
         Haxhi Bektash Veliu ka udhëtuar shumë, ka takuar shumë dijetarë nëpër vende të ndryshme, ka krye edhe Haxhillëkun, në vendet e shenjta, Mekke e Medine, prandaj edhe sot e kësaj dite e gëzon titullin Haxhi
         Haxhi Bektash Veliu në moshën 34 vjeçare, në vitin 1282, në vendin e quajtur Sulxhe Kara Ujuk, në Anadoll, e themeloi Teqen, ku përgatiti besimtarë, misionarë, të cilët të frymëzuar nga ai filluen të përhapin Bektashizmin nëpër Turqi, Persi, nëpër vendet arabe dhe në Ballkan
        Në vitin 1341, pas një veprimtarie të gjatë e mjaftë të frytshme, Haxhi Bektash Veliu ndrroi jetë në moshën 93 vjeçare
        Përveç Udhës Bektashiane, Haxhi Bektash Veliu na ka lënë edhe disa vepra: librat që janë në qarkullim edhe sot e kësaj dite, si Mekalat dhe Fevaid Fukara, si edhe shumë poezi, që janë përplotë frymë shpirtërore, që kanë porosi dhe që këndohen me melodi
         Gjatë historisë shumë shekullore, Tarikati Bektashi ka arritur suksese të mëdha, por ka pësuar edhe humbje të rënda Kjo është një histori në vete    

            Mexhid YVEJSI, Gjakovë

----------


## Mexhid Yvejsi

Mexhid YVEJSI, Gjakovë

           TARIKATI  RIFAI

           Tarikati Rifai është njëri prej tarikateve apo rrugëve shpirtërore më të përhapura, më të organizuara, më të mëdha, në përbërje të Fesë Islame. Emri i këtij tarikat rrjedh prej pasuesve, në shenjë nderimi për themeluesin, Shejh Sejjid Ahmed er-Rifai.

Kush ishte Shejh Sejjid Ahmed er-Rifaiu?

           Shejh Sejjid Ahmed e-Rifaiu lindi ditën e enjte, me 1 nëntor 1118, në vendin e quejtun Hasen, në afërsi të qytetit Basra, në krahinën Vasit, Irak.
          Është djali i dijetarit të njohur, të nderuar, Sejjid Ali Ebul Hasan. Nëna e tij ishte zonja Fatime el-Ensari bint Jahja Nixhixhiri. 
           Shejh Sejjid Ahmed er-Rifaiu, si nga baba, po ashtu edhe nga nëna, ka prejardhje nga Familja e Bekueme e Muhammedit (a.s.)

           Prejardhja është si vijon:

           Sejjid Ahmed er-Rifai
           Ibn Sejjid Ali
           Ibn Sejjid Sabid
           Ibn Sejjid Hadhim
           Ibn Sejjid Ali
           Ibn Sejjid el-Mekki
           Ibn Sejjid Mehdi
           Ibn Sejjid M. Ebi Kasim
           Ibn Sejjid el-Hasan
           Ibn Sejjid el-Husein
       Ibn Sejjid Ahmed
        Ibn Sejjid Musa Sani
        Ibn Sejjid Imam Ibrahim Murteza
        Ibn Sejjid Imam Musa el-Qazim
        Ibn Sejjid Imam Xhafer es-Sadik
        Ibn Sejjid Imam Muhammed el-Bakir
        Ibn Sejjid Imam Zejn ul-Abidin
        Ibn  Imam Husein
        Prijësi i besimtarëve, Imam Ali (r.a.)    

        Shejh Sejjid Ahmed e-Rifaiu ishte një djal shumë i zgjuar, qysh në moshën shtatë vjeçare e mësoj Kuranin e madhueshëm përmendësh, pra u bë hafiz. Ky ishte një gëzim i madh, por pas pak kohe babai i tij, Sejjid Aliu ndrroi jetë në Bagdad
       Për rritjen, arsimimin, edukimin e tij, tani u kujdes në vazhdimësi, daja i tij, Sejjid Mensur er-Rabbani el-Betaihi.
       Sejjid Ahmed er-Rifaiu mësimet e para i mori në vendlindje, në Hasen, nga dijetari i madh, Shejh Abd es-Semi el-Hurbuni, i cili ishte një sufi shumë i repektuar, tek i cili e mësoj përmendësh Kuranin e madhëruar dhe njohuri të tjera
        Më vonë mësoj, studioj në Basra dhe Nehr-i- Dikla tek dijetarët Shejh Ebu Bekri, Shejh Ebu Ishak Shirazi, por më së gjati  qëndroj, deri sa diplomoj, tek dijetari Shejh Ebul Fadil Ali el-Vasiti, i cili ishte një sufi shumë i repektuar, një jurist i shquar, një këndues, një komentues i Kuranit, shumë i popullarizuar 
         Kurse frymëzimin kryesor shpirtëror dhe hilafetnamenë e mori nga Shejh Mensur Betaihiu. Kur ndrroi jetë Shejh Mensuri, atëherë vendin e lirë të murshidit, udhërrëfyesit, e plotësoi Shejh Sejjid Ahmed er-Rifaiu.
          Sipas biografëve të shumtë, të cilët janë marrë me jetëshkrimin, veprimtarin e tij, e përshkruajnë Shejh Sejjid Ahmedin si njeri të ditur, të urtë, të sjellshëm, shembull për kohën e tij në devotshmëri 
           Nga pamja e jashtme, Shejh  Sejjid Ahmed er-Rifaiu kishte gjatësi mesatare, mbante mjekërr, ballin e kishte të gjërë, sytë i kishte ngjyrë gështenjë, kurse ngjyrën e lëkurës bojë gruri dhe flokët e zi Ishte sunni, e ka praktikue drejtimin juridik: Shafii
            Bazat themelore, kryesore të tarikatit Rifai janë:
            Besimtari duhet të jetë i matur, i dashur, të përpiqet në vazhdimësi për mirësi
            Kurse, pikat kulmore të këtij tarikati janë:
            Përmendja, përkujtimi i All-llahut të madhëruar  Askush smund ta kaloi Urën e Siratit - pa i zbatuar rregullat e Sheriatit Është e hapur Dera e Xhenneti  për të gjithë praktikuesit e Kuranit dhe Sunnetit
             E shënuem në fillim se Shejh Sejjid Ahmed er-Rifaiu ka lindur ditën e enjte, e enjte ishte dita kur ndrroi jetë, me 23 shtator 1182, për të kalue në jetën e vërtetë 

               Mexhid Yvejsi, Gjakovë

----------


## Mexhid Yvejsi

Mexhid YVEJSI, Gjakovë

             TARIKATI  KADIRI


        Tarikati Kadiri është një nga tarikatet më të njohura, më të organizuara, më të përhapura në botë. Emri i tij rrjedh nga themeluesi, Shejh Abdul Kadir Gjilani.

Kush ishte Shejh Abdul Kadir Gjilani?  

       Emri i tij i plotë është: Muhjiddin Ebu Muhammed Abdul Kadir Bin Ebu Salih Bin Xhengji Dost. Lindi ditë e parë të muajit të bekuar Ramazan, në vitin 470 , (1077), në katundin Nejf, që ndodhët në krahinën Gilan, në Jug të Detit Kaspik, Persi, sot Republika Islamike e Iranit.
       Baba i tij quhet Ebu Salih, me prejardhje nga Hazreti Imam Hasani (r.a.), kurse nana e tij, bija e dijetarit të njohur, Shejh Abdul Savmai, me prejardhje nga Hazreti Imam Hyseini (r.a.)
        Studimet i kreu në Bagdad, ku diplomoi te kadiu i njohur, Shejh Ebu Saadi Muharremi, në Drejtësinë Islame, Sheriat, kurse shkencën e Haditheve e përvetësoi nga Shejh Ebu Bekër Muzaferiu, letërsinë nga Shejh Ebu Zekeria
          Shejh Abdul Kadir Gjilani ishte Persian, Sunni, kishte pranuar, drejtimin, shkollën juridike Hanbeli
          Sufizmin e përvetsoi nga Shejh Muhammed Debbas. Mbas shkollimit dhe frymëzimit, Shejh Abdul Kadir Gjilaniu ka vizituar, ka udhëtuar, nëpër shumë vende, më në fund edhe në vendet e shenjta, në Mekke e Medine
          Atëherë, kur u kthye në Bagdad e filloi veprimtarinë e tij në shumë lëmi Ishte myderriz në Medrese, ku ligjëronte Drejtësinë Islame, jo vetëm për studentë, por aty vinin edhe juristë të diplomuar, poetë të dëshmuar, intelektualë të dalluar, sufi të nderuar
          Ligjëratat, përveç në Medrese, Shejh Abdul Kadir Gjilani, i mbante edhe në shtëpi, ku e kishte hapur një teqe, sa një xhami, ku përveç muslimanëve aty vinin varg e vi edhe të krishterë, jahudi, budistë e mexhusi Shumë prej tyre aq shumë u frymëzuan sa aty për aty Fenë Islame e pranuan
           Shejh Abdul Kadir Gjilaniu ishte një dijetar i madh, jurist i dëshmuar, predikues i pa harruar, shkrimtar, poet i dallur, besimtar i përkushtuar, tërë jetën ka agjëruar, përveç ditëve të Bajramit, që është e ndaluar
            E gjithë jeta e tij ishte studim, punë, angazhim, përkushtimMbasi e falte namazin e jacisë, këndonte Kuran, binte salavatë mbi Pejgamberin (a.s.), Familjen e tij, bënte zikër në vetmi, për Krijuesin që është Një, duke i përmendur       
Emrat e Bukur të Tij
               Kështu veproi tërë jetën, flente shumë pak, vetëm për të përhapë të Vërtetën, me predikim, me shkrim, me shembullin e vetë plotë frymëzimNdrroi jetë në moshën 91 vjeçare, në vitin 1166, në Bagdad.
               Shejh Abdul Kadir Gjilaniu ka lanë edhe disa libra me vlerë, që janë përkthye edhe në gjuhët e Lindjes dhe të Perëndimit, sepse janë çelin sytë njerëzimit
                Përveç librave me vlerë, siç janë : Futuh le-Gajb dhe Behxhet ul Esrar, Shejh Abdul Kadir Gjilaniu ka lanë mbrapa 27 djem e 22 vajza, që e çuan përpara Fenë Islame, përmes Tarikatit Kadiri të themeluar prej tij
                 Prej djemëve të tij më të njohurit janë: Shejh Abdul Vehabi, Shejh Abdul Rezaki, Shejh Abdul Azizi, Shejh Isai, Shejh Musai, Shejh Jahjaja, Shejh Abdullahu dhe Shejh Ibrahimi.
                 Shejh Abdul Vehabi, djali i parë, ishte myderriz, ligjëronte Drejtësinë Islame
                  Shejh Jahjaja,  po ashtu, ishte myderriz, ligjëronte lëndën e Hadithit, por ishte edhe poet, shkrimtar, autorë i disa librave, ka shërbye edhe në Egjipt, ku ka ndrrue jetë
                 Shejh Abdul Rezaki ishte më i shquari, më i dalluari, nga 27 djemt e Shejh Abdul Kadirit, sepse nga pamja ishte i ngjashëm me babanë, kurse nga devotshmëria identik me të, ishte nga dijetarët më të nderuar në Bagdad e përtej; ishte vaiz, myderriz, hafiz 
                  Shkurt, Shejh Abdul Kadir Gjilani me veprimtarin e tij, të djemve të tij, të nipave të tij, përmes Tarikatit Kadiri, e përhapën Fenë Islame, me përkushtim, me devotshmëri nga Afrika në Azi

----------


## Mexhid Yvejsi

Mexhid YVEJSI, Gjakovë

          TARIKATI MELAMI

             Tarikati Melami është një prej tarikateve, rrugëve apo drejtimeve që merret me dimensionin shpirtërorë të Fesë Islame.
           Termi melami është i hershëm, madje më i hershëm se edhe vetë termi sufiNë në këtë rast nuk do të merremi me hollësi, por do t'i përshkruej shkurt, kalimthi
            Historianët i përmendin tri periudha të këtij tarikati 
            Periudha e parë lidhet me emrin e dijetarit Ebu Salih Hamdun b. Ammar el-Kassar, nga Nishapuri, Persi. Pasuesit e tij quheshin: Kassari  Melami 
           Periudha e dytë fillon nga Anadolli, Turqi, lidhet me emrin e dijetarit Haxhi Bajram Veli, ndrroi jetë me 1430. Ndjekësit e tij njihen me emrin: Bajrami - Melami 
           Periudha e tretë lidhet me emrin e dijetarit nga Egjypti, Sejjid Muhammed Nur el-Arabi (1813-1887), i cili e përhapi në BallkanNdjekësit e tij quhen Nuri Melami apo Melami 

Kush ishte Sejjid Muhammed Nur el-Arabiu?

           Sejjid Muhammed Nur el-Arabi lindi në Mehaletul Kubra, Egjipt, në vitin 1813. Ka qenë një prej dijetarëve më të shquar të kohës, e gëzonte titullin e nderuar: Muxhadid, përtërinjës i fesë, kurse disa e pranonin edhe si Kutb, që në terminologjinë e tesavvufit ka kuptimin: Pozita më e lartë shpirtërore
           Me dritën e sufizmit u ndriçue nga disa shejhlerë të njohur, por një shkëndi Hyjnore e ndriçoi, jetën e tij e ndryshoi, kjo ndodhi në një xhami, në Xhaminë e Imam Hyseinit, në Kairo, Egjipt
            Mbasi u ndriçue shpirti i tij nga kjo shkëndi, atëherë e dërguan me mission në Rumeli. Në këtë rast i kanë thënë vetëm dy fjali:
           Të është dhënë dituria  tani shkoni kah Rumelia!

            Sejjid Muhammed Nur el-Arabi dëgjoi dhe veproi. Erdhi në Rumeli, nga pakëz qëndroi në Shkup, Shtip, Manastir e vizitoi edhe disa qytete tjera të Kosovës.  Nga Kosova e dashur, ku tashmë ishte mik, me një grup besimtarësh, shkoi në Haxhillëk
            Kur u kthye, nga haxhxhi, e vazhdoi veprimtarinë e tij me shumë zell, me shumë dashuri
            Ishte shumë i dashur nga besimtarët, nga medresantët i admiruar, nga ylematë e kohës i nderuarShumë prej tyre u bënë Melami dhe e përhapën tarikatin e tij
            Këtu vlen të përmendën me nderim myderrizët, hafizët, si Myderriz Rexheb Hulusiu nga Prizreni, Myderriz Haxhi Ymer Lutfi Paçarrizi, Myderriz Abdyl Malik Hilmiu, i njohur më shumë si Shejh Mala, nga Rahoveci, Hafiz Sylejmani nga Gjakova, etj. etj
            Sejjid Muhammed Nur el-Arabiu, përveç kësaj veprimtarie me shumë ndikim, me shumë frymëzim, ka lanë mbi 50 libra të shkruar, që kurrë skanë për tu harruar!
             Disa prej libra janë edhë këto:
 Esrari Ezani Muhammedi (Fshehtësia e ftesë së Muhammedit), Risalei Salihijje (Mesazhe Mirësije), Njazi Misri Sherhi (Komente mbi Divanin e poetit, Njazi Misriut), Imam Aliu, Haxhi Bajram Veliu, Shtatë Shkallët e Tarikatit, Komentimi i Sures Jusuf, etj. etj
             Shejh Muhammed Nur el-Arabiu ndrroi jetë në moshën 74 vjeçare, në vitin 1887, në pranin e dashamirësve më besnikë, në afërsi të Strumicës, në Maqedoni
             All-llahu e mëshiroftë shpirtin e tij! Amin!                       
             Tarikati Melami ka disa veçori: Sa i përket Tarikatit, të gjithë melamitë i kanë mbetur besnik Sheriatit, kush është melami, pa dyshim, i kryen urdhërat e tij

              Mexhid YVEJSI, Gjakovë

----------


## Mexhid Yvejsi

Mexhid YVEJSI, Gjakovë

           TARIKATI  BEDEVI     

         Tarikati Bedevi është një nga tarikatet apo rrugët shpirtërore, në përbërje të fesë Islame. Emri i këtij tarikati vjen nga ndjekësit apo pasuesit për nder të themeluesit, Shejh Sejjid Ahmed el-Bedevi.

Kush ishte Shejh Sejjid Ahmed el-Bedeviu? 

         Shejh Sejjid Ahmed el-Bedeviu ishte një dijetar, sufi, shumë i njohur, plot frymëzim, me shumë ndikim, lindi në Fes, Marok, në Afrikë, në vitin 1194. Është djali i dijetarit, Sejjid Aliut, që ishte fëmiu më i vogli, prej shtatë fëmijëve, të cilët quheshin: Hasan, Muhammed, Fatime, Zejnebe, Rukijje, dhe Fiddah.
        Sipas shkrimtarit, historianit, Sejjid Muhammed Murtedha el-Zabidi (ndrroi jetë me 1205, sipas Hixhretit),
gjeneologjia e plotë e familjes së Sejjid Aliut është si vijon:
          Ahmed ibnAli ibn Ibrahim ibn Muhammed ibn Ebi Bekër ibn Ismail ibn Umer ibn Ali ibn Uthman ibn el-Husein ibn Muhammed ibn Musa el-Ashhab ibn Jahja ibnIsa ibn Ali ibn Muhammed ibn Hasan ibn Xhafer ibnAli el-Hadi ibn Muhammed el Xhevad ibn Ali er-Ridha ibn Musa el-Kazim ibn Xhafer es-Sadik ibn Muhammed el-Bakir ibn (Zejn el-Abidin)Ali ibn el-Husein ibn Fatime, vajza e pejgamberit, Muhammedit (a.s.), paqja, mëshira dhe bekimet e Zotit qofshin mbi të gjithë.
              Kur ishte në moshën shtatë vjeçare, Shejh Sejjid Ahmed el-Bedeviu, sipas një vizioni nga baba i tij, Sejjid Ali, ishte porositur që me familje të shpërngulet nga qyteti Fes, Marok, për në Mekke el-Mukerrem. Ashtu siç e pa në atë vision, siç e dëgjoi, ashtu edhe veproi! Ky udhëtim zgjati rreth katër vjet, por duke pushuar në vende të ndryshme, sidomos në Kairo, ku qëndroi më gjatë, sipas kërkesës të kryeqeveritarit të kohës, Sejfedin el-Adil el-Ejjubiut, i cili i bëri shumë muhabet
             Kur arritën në Mekke veç kishin dalë gjithë parija e qytetit, ulematë kryesorë,  për ta pritur me mirëseardhje!
             Në qytetin e shenjtë, në Mekke, u shkollue, arsimue, edukue nga dijetarët kryesorë të kohës. Në fillim e mësoj Kuranin e shenjtë, pastaj e studioj, e memorizoj, atëherë i studioj Hadithet, mandej studioj Drejtësinë Islame, sipas drejtimit juridik Shafii,  të themeluar nga Imam Shafiiu
              Kurse hyrjen në Sufizëm e filloj në Xhebel Ebi Kubais, afër Mekkes, një vend i preferuar për  të medituar, për tu pastruar, për tu lartësuar
               Shejh Sejjid Ahmed el-Bedeviu, si shumë sufi, ka shetitur, ka vizituar, është takuar me shumë dijetarëMë në fund u besatue me Shejh ibn Abdullah en-Nisaburin, i cili ishte besatue me Imam Daud et-Taiun, që ishte besatue me Imam Habib el-Axhamin, i cili ishte besatue me Imam Hasan el-Basriun, që ishte besatue me Imam Aliun, i cili ishte besatue me Muhammedin (a.s.).
              Tarikati Bedevi ka shumë veçori, por më kryesorët janë: Pendimi, durimi, përmendja ose përkujtimi i Zotit të Madhnueshëm, me cilësit e Tij,  jo vetëm me gojë, verbalisht, por me zemër, përzemërsisht. Çdo besimtar duhet të jetë dijetar, bujar, i ruajtur, i përvuajtur, i kalitur, i stërvitur
                Shejh Sejjid Ahmed el-Bedeviu ndrroi jetë në Tanta, Egjipt, në vitin 1273, në moshën 79 vjeçareEdhe pse kanë kalue 800 vjet, Tarikati Bedevi ende jeton, gjallëron dhe frymëzon milona besimtarë, në botën mbarë, por jo ndër shqiptarë!   

                       Mexhid YVEJSI, Gjakovë

----------


## Mexhid Yvejsi

Mexhid YVEJSI, Gjakovë

       TARIKATI  ÇISHTI   

          Tarikati Çishti është një nga rrugët shpirtërore në Fenë Islame, pak i njohur nga shqiptarët, sa mos me thënë aspak, por shumë i njohur në Azi 
           Ky tarikat nuk e ka emrin e themeluesit, por e ka emrin e qytetit Çisht, ku u themelue rreth vitit 930
           Qyteti Çisht ndodhët afër qytetit historik Herat, në perëndim të Afganistanit
            Themelues i tarikatit Çishti është dijetari Shejh Ebu Ishak Shami (Siriani)Por, ai që e përhapi, e zhvilloi dhe e popullarizoi tarikatin Çishti, në Azi, ishte Shejh Muinuddin Çishti.

          Kush ishte Shejh Muinuddin Çishti?

          Shejh Muinuddin Çishti ishte Persian, lindur me 1141 në Isfahan, Iran. Baba i tij quhej Hijasuddin, i biri i Nexhmuddinit, djali i Abdulazizit, i biri i Ibrahimit, që ishte djali i Idrizit, i biri i Imam Musa Qazimit, që ishte djali i Imam Xhafer es-Sadikut, djali i Imam Muhammed Bakirit, djali i Imam Zejn el-Abidinit, që ishte djali i Imam Hyseinit, djali i Imam Aliut (r.a.). 
            Shejh Muinuddin Çishti u shkollue, arsimue, edukue në medresetë kryesore në Samarkand dhe në Buhara, tek dijetarët më të shquar të kohës
             Ka vizituar vendet kryesore të Botës Islame, u takue me dijetarët më të njohur të kohës, ka vizituar edhe vendet e shenjta, Mekken dhe Medinen, në kohën e haxhxhit
             Një kohë ka jetuar në Lahore, sot është në Pakistan, ku një natë e sheh në ëndërr Pejgamberin (a.s.) i cili i dha porosi që të vendoset në Ajmer, Hindi, për të vazhduar veprimtarin e tij
           Tarikat Çishti ka tri veçori: Dashurinë, tolerancën dhe zemërgjërësinëMe këto tri veçori, tarikati Çishti u bë shumë i dashur në Hindi, në Azi 
            Shejh Muinuddin Çishti ndrroi jetë në vitin 1230, në moshën 89 vjeçare, por veprat e tij jetojnëËshtë autor i shumë librave, këtu po i përmendim dy më kryesoret: Anis el-Arvah dhe Dalil el-Arifin, në të cilat përshkruhet në imtësi kodi i mirësjelljes sipas parimeve të Fesë Islame   
           Sot ky tarikat vazhdon të jeton, të vepron, është përhapur në Evropë, Amerikë dhe misionarët muslimanë, me dashuri, tolerancë dhe zemërgjërësi, përmes tarikatit Çisti po e përhapin Fenë Islame edhe në Australi

                Mexhid YVEJSI, Gjakovë

----------


## Mexhid Yvejsi

Mexhid YVEJSI, Gjakovë

      TARIKATI  TIXHANI

           Shumica e tarikateve e kanë prejardhjen nga Azia, kurse Tarikati Tixhani e ka prejardhjen nga Afrika. Emri i këtij tarikati vjen nga themeluesi i tij, Shejh Ahmed Tixhani.

        Kush ishte Shejh Ahmed Tixhaniu?

        Emri i tij i plotë është:
        Shejh Sidi Ebu Abbas Ahmed el-Tixhani.
        Lindi në vitin 1737, në qytetin Ain Madi, i cili ndodhët në Jugperëndim të Algjerisë, në Afrikën Veriore.
        Shejh Ahmed Tixhaniu ka një prejardhje fisnike, vjen nga Familja e Bekuar Profetike. Ky burrë, pra, nga Muhammedi (a.s.), prejardhjen e ka 
        Qysh kur ishte fëmijë, kishte dashuri të madhe për dituri. Sapo i kishte mbushur shtatë vjet e mësoj Kuranin e madhnueshëm përmendësh. Më vonë studioi Drejtësinë,  (Fikh, Usul Fikh), Tefsir (Komentimin e Kuranit), Texhvidin, Gjuhën, Letërsinë dhe njohuri të tjera të shkencave tradicionale islame
         Në moshën njëzet vjeçare, meqë i kishte përvetësuar për bukuri, të gjitha këto njohuri, meqë ishte i dalluar për sjellje e devotshmëri, meqë kishte aftësi, pjekuri, dijetarët e kohës e emëruan Myfti, rast i rrallë në histori! 
          Shejh Ahmed Tixhaniu u shpërngul, nga vendlindja, shkoi në qytetin Fes, Marok, që ishte qendra kryesore politike, ekonomike, shoqërore, fetare, kulturore, arsimore e Afrikës Veriore 
           Në qytetin Fes, Shejh Ahmed Tixhaniu e zgjeroj diturinë e tij, duke studiuar, duke biseduar, bashkëvepruar, me dijatarët më të mëdhenj të kohës, si: Shejh Taib el-Vezani, i cili
ishte sufi dhe udhërrëfyes i tarikatit Vezani, me Shejh Ahmed el-Jemeni, prej të cilit e pranoj tarikatin Kaderi
            Në vitin 1773 u nisë për në Haxhxh. Gjatë udhëtimit, kishte mbajtur ditar, ku shkruan se ishte shoqëruar me shumë dijetarë, ndër këta vlenë të përmendet Shejh Muhammed el-Azhari, i cili ishte udhëheqës shpirtëror i tarikatit Halveti
             Në vitin 1784, një ditë, kur u ul, pranë një oaze, në shkretinë, të pushoj, jeta e tij menjëherë ndryshoj!
             Pse? Sepse, siç ai na tregon , në një vision, kur ishte zgjuar, Pejgamberi (a.s.) kështu e kishte këshilluar: 
            Leri shejhlerët që deri tani i ke ndjekur, bëhu vet udhërrëfyes dhe për Rrugën Shpirtërore duhet përpjekur  
              Mbas shumë përgatitjeve, përpjekjeve, në vitin 1798, Shejh Ahmed el-Tixhani, me shumë bashkëpuntorë të tij, e filloj veprimtarinë, ashtu qysh Pejgamberi (a.s.) ia kishte lënë porosinë
              Për disa vjet, si frytë i kësaj veprimtarie, Shejh Ahmedi, me ndjekësit e tij, me urtësi, me devotshmëri me bamirësi, përmes tarikatit Tixhani, e përhapën Fenë Islame në Gambi, Senegal, Mauritani, Sudan, Nigeri
             Shejh Ahmed Tixhaniu ndrroi jetë në vitin 1815, në Fes, Marok. Aty ku veprimtarinë e filloi, aty edhe jeta e përkohshme i mbaroi, por ndjekësit e tij po ia zbardhin faqën tarikatit Tixhani, duke e përhapur Fenë Islame në vazhdimësi, në kontinentin e zi, me miliona myslimanë rinj 
              Ne, këtu, ku i thonë Shqipni,Evropë, zi e më zi, copë, copë! 

                      Mexhid YVEJSI, Gjakovë

----------


## Mexhid Yvejsi

Mexhid YVEJSI, Gjakovë

     TARIKATI NAKSHIBENDI

         Tarikati Nakshibendi është një nga tarikatet më të mëdha, më të përhapura dhe më të organizuara në fenë Islame.
         Emri i këtij tarikati vjen nga themeluesi i tij, Shejh Bahauddin Nakshibendi.

         Kush ishte Bahauddin Nakshibendiu ?

          Emri i tij i plotë është: Shejh Muhammed Bahauddin Nakshibendi Uvejsi.
         Lindi në katundin Kasri Hinduvan, në vitin 1318. Ky katund më vonë u quajt Kasri Arifan, i cili ndodhën afër qytetit të mirënjohur, Buhara.
         Në qytetin Buhara, që ishte djep i kulturës, diturisë, u shkollue, u edukue dhe ka diplomue tek dijetari Hoxha Muhammedi. 
         Pas diplomimit, u lidh me dijetarin sufi, Shej Emir Kelaliun, kurse ka pasë afërsi e miqësi edhe me shumë dijetarë sufi, si: Hoxha Abdul Halikiun, Mulla Arifin, Hoxha Mahmud Parisanë  e shumë të tjerë
          Ka shkuar dy herë në haxhillëk, në vendet e shenjta, Mekke dhe Medine. Herën e parë shkoi vetëm, kurse herën e dytë i bëri shoqëri një sufi, ky sufi ishte dijetari i mirënjohur, Hoxha Halil Atai
          Duke u kthyer nga haxhillëku, u ndalën, kohë pas kohe, nëpër vendbanime e qytete të ndryshme, për tu takuar, biseduar, me dijetarë të kohës, duke shkëmbyer përvojat e tyre.
          Më në fund, kur u kthye në Buhara, vetëm aty qëndroi, aty veproi deri sa nahiret shkoi, në vitin 1389, kur ishte në moshën 71 vjeçare
          Shejhu i tij, Shejh Emir Kelali, para se të ndrron jetë, la porosi se pas tij, Shejh do të jetë Shejh Muhammed Bahauddin Nakshibendi Uvejsi
          Shejh Bahauddin Nakshebendi Uvejsi, përveç që ka qenë një dijetar, ka përgatitur shumë besimtarë, ka pas shumë ithtarë Na ka lënë edhe dy libra me vlerë: Kuptimi i Jetës dhe Dëshmia e Dashuruesve.
          Për ndryshim nga tarikatet tjera, Tarikati Nakshibendi ka dy veçori:
1.	Për shumicën e pjesëtarëve të këtij tarikati, Ziqri, apo Përmendja ose Përkujtimi i All-llahut (xh.sh.) me cilësit e Tij, është më e pëlqyeshme të bëhet në heshtje, se me zë apo me dalldi
2.	Ky tarikat pretendon se rrjedh prej Muhammedit (a.s.) nëpërmjet Ebu Bekrit (r.a.), kurse të gjitha tarikatët tjera thonë rrjedhin prej Imam Aliut (r.a.)

 Sot ky tarikat është shumë i përhapur, shumë i   organizuar dhe ka një veprimtari të zgjeruar. Vepron në Azi, Afrikë, në Evropë, Amerikë 
     Por, me gjithë këtë veprimtari, në shumë lëmi, tarikati Nakshibendi ka pësuar ndryshime, sepse janë krijuar shumë degëzime
    Disa nga këto degëzime janë:
    Tarikati Nakshibendi-Uvejsi, Nakshibendi-Serdari, Nakshibendi-Hakkani, Nakshibendi-Muxharridi, Nakshibendi-Hixhazi, Nakshibendi-Tahiri, etj etj. 
     Të njohësh të tjerët është mirë, por të njohësh vetveten, jo vetëm që është e pëlqyeshme, por është e shkëlqyeshme

                   Mexhid YVEJSI, Gjakovë

----------


## Mexhid Yvejsi

Mexhid YVEJSI, Gjakovë

            TARIKATI  MEVLEVI


          Tarikati Mevlevi  është themeluar në vitin 1273, në qytetin Konja, Turqi. Është themeluar nga ndjekësit apo besnikët e Mevlana Xhelaleddin Rumiut, posa ndrroi jetë

         Kush ishte Mevlana Xhelaleddin Rumiu?

         Mevlana Xhelaleddin Rumiu ishte dijetar, shkrimtar, teolog, jurist, sufi, por i njohur më shumë, në tërë botën, si poet, poet i zemrës.
          Lindi në vitin 1207, në qytetin Belh, Afganistan, por është persian. Është djali i dijetarit të madh, Myderriz Behauddin Veledit, që e gëzonte titullin Mbret i dijetarëve
          Në vitin 1213, kur Mevlana ishte pesë vjeç, bashk me babën shkoi në Haxhillëk. Rrugës për në Qabe, në qytetin Nishapur, u takuan me sufiun e njohur, Shejh Feriduddin Attarin, i cili posa e pa fytyrën e voglushit pesë vjeçar, menjëherë dalloi tek ai shkëndijën Hyjnore dhe e përgëzoj babain e tij, myderriz Bahauddinin
            Në vitin 1230, babai i Mevlanës, Bahauddini, ndrroi jetë, mbas një shërbimi me përkushtim  si professor në MedreseVendin e lirë të profesorit ia ofruen Mevlanës, i cili tashmë ishte 24 vjeçar dhe ishte i diplomuar
            Mevlana shërbeu 15 vjet në Medrese si professor, shërbeu me aq përkushtim sa studentët e ndiqni deri në shtëpi, nga shtëpia deri në Medrese, duke mos u ngopur me diturinë e tij
            Një ditë, në vitin 1246, çdo gjë ndryshoi tërësisht. Kjo ndodhi mbas një takimi që pati me sufiu, Shemsuddin Tibriziun, i cili e frymëzoi me dritën shpirtërore
             Mevlana Xhelaleddin Rumiu ndrroi jetë në Konja, në moshën 66 vjeçare, me 17 dhjetor 1273, por veprat e tij ende jetojnë, ende frymëzojnë
             Kryevepra e tij quhet Methnevi, e cila ka mbi 25 vargje, në gjashtë vëllime, e përkthyer në gjuhët më të mëdha, në Lindje e Perëndim, sepse është përplotë frymëzim
             Xhamiu, poeti i madh Persian, për këtë kryevepër, ka thurrur këto vargje të paharrueshme:
             Nist Pejgamber ve li dared kitab, që do të thotë: Nuk është Pejgamber, por ka një libër, si të pejgamberëve.  
              Tarikati Mevlevi ka një veçanti: Dervishët e tij njihen si dervishë rrotullues sepse ashtu rrotullohen, lëvizin, gjatë ceremonive fetare, sema, që përcillen me vegla muzikore, duke i ngritur në lartësitë shpirtërore
               Sot, ky tarikat është ende aktiv dhe vepron nën udhëheqjen e udhërrëfyesit shpirtërorë, Faruk Hemden Çelebiut, i cili është një nga trashëgimtarët e Mevlana Xhelaluddin Rumiut, brezi i 22-të
               Për shpirtin e ndritur të Mevlanës, një el-Fatiha! Amin!  

                       Mexhid YVEJSI, Gjakovë

----------


## alDI

Ti mexhid yvejsi di vetem te perkthesh, por nuk e ke idene se cfare perkthen.

Cfar kane lidhje gjith keto tarikate me bektashizmin?!!!

Ik he burr se le kokren e namit.

----------


## Mexhid Yvejsi

Mexhid YVEJSI, Gjakovë 

TARIKATI SHAZILI

Tarikati Shazili është një prej tarikateve më të përhapura në Lindjen e Mesme, në veçanti në Egjypt dhe në tërë Afrikën Veriore, është përhapur në shekullin e fundit edhe në Evropë e në Amerikën Veriore
Themeluesi i këtij tarikati është dijetari Shejh Ebu-l Hasan esh-Shadhili. Emri i tij i plotë është: Ebu-l Hasan Bin Abdullah Bin Abdul Xhebar esh-Shadhili.
Hasan esh-Shadhiliu lindi në vitin 1196 në Ghumara, një vendbanim që ndodhet në pjesën veriore të Marokut. Rrjedh prej një familje fshatare, e cila ka jetuar prej bujqësisë. Por, Hasan esh-Shadhiliu arriti të shkollohet, të arsimohet, të edukohet dhe të diplomohet në Universitetin Karauijin të qytetit Fes, në Marok.
Nuk u kënaqë me kaq, por vazhdoj të kërkonte dituri nga dijetarë të ndryshëm edhe pas diplomimitKështu duke shetitur, udhëtuar, vizituar, hulumtuar, duke kërkuar dijetarë, duke biseduar, më në fund , shkoj deri në Irak, ku e takoj një dijetar sufi me emrin Uasit, i cili, ndër të tjera, i tha se duhej të kthehej në vendit e tij në Marok dhe aty të takohet me Shejh M. A. Bin Mshish-in, një udhëheqësh i ndritur shpirtërorë, prej të cilit u ndriçue me Dritën e Sufizmit
Shejh Hasan esh-Shadhiliu tashmë i ndriçuar filloj sërish shetitjet, udhëtimet, shkoj në Andaluzi, Spanjë, asokohe Spanja ishte muslimane, por më në fund u ndal në Aleksandri të Egjyptit, ku u vendos të shërbente
Shërbeu me devotshmëri, maturi, urtësi, me dashuri duke i arsimuar, edukuar ndriçuar shtresa të ndryshme të popullsisë, sa që për një kohë të shkurtër arriti të përfitonte zemrat e qindra, mijëra, besimtarëve, në veçanti të intelektualëve
Ndrroi jetë duke shkuar në Haxh, Qabe, Mekke, në vitin 1258, dha shpirt në vendin e quejtur Humaithra, që ndodhët në pjesën jugore të Egjyptit, në mes të shkretirës, ku edhe është varrosur me nderime. Më vonë aty është ndërtuar një tyrbe, e cila vizitohet gjatë tërë vitit prej mijërave besimtarëve dhe në afërsi ka dy burime, puse, njëri ka ujë të ëmbël, kurse tjetri ka ujë të tharptë!
Historiani i njohur Ibn Dakiku për Pirin e Shazilive ka thënë:
Skam pa njeri që e njeh Allahun aq sa e njeh Ebu-l Hasan esh-Shadhiliu.
Shejh Hasan esh-Shadhiliun e trashëgoi dijetari i madh, Shejh Ebu-l Abas Ahmed el-Mursiu, i cili ndrroi në vitin 676 të Hixhretit, duke e lënë halife, (zëvendës) nxënësin më të dalluar Shejh Ataull-llah es-Sekenderin.
Kush ishte Shejh Ataull-llah es-Sekenderi?
Emri i tij i plotë është: Ahmed ibn Muhammed Ibn Ataull-llah es-Sekenderi. Ishte djali i një dijetari të njohur, që ishte edhe hafiz, i cili e përgatiti, e mësoj edhe të birin, që u bë hafiz, pra ia mësoj Kuranin përmedësh edhe djalit, në moshën 10-të vjeçare
Më vonë, ky djal, Ibn Ataull-llahu, studioi Sheriatin, Drejtësinë Islame, tek dy dijetarët më të njohur të kohës: Shejh Nasruddin Bin Munejjeri dhe te Shejh Shihabuddin Ebu-l Mealiu, i cili ka qenë Myfti i Egjyptit.
Gjuhën arabe e studioi te Shejh Mazuniu, shkencën e Hadithit te Shejh Sherafuddin ed-Dimjatiu, kurse logjikën te Shejh Muhammed Ibadiu
Me dritën e sufizmit u ndriçue, u frymëzue, nga Shejhu më i njohur i Kajros, muridi më i shquar i Pirit, Shejh Hasan esh-Shadhiliut, halifja i tij, Shejh el-Mursiu, me të cilin bashkëpunoi 12 vjet
Kur ndrroi jetë Shejh el-Mursiu, në vitin 676 të Hizhretit, atëherë vendin e tij e plotësoi Shejh Ataull-llahu, i cili u bë Shejhu kryesor i tarikatit Shazili
Shejh Ibn Ataull-llah es-Sekenderiu ishte një prej Imamëve më të njojur të kohës, ka qenë specialist për Hadithe, predikues i shquar, jurist i dalluar, i takonte shkollës juridike të Imam Malikut, kishte shumë besimtarë, të cilët i mësoi, i ndriçoi në rrugën e sufizmit, madje i përgatiti me përkushtim disa gjenerata
Shumica e studentëve të tij u bënë dijetarë të nderuar, myderrizë të shquar, juristë të respektuar e shejhlerë të përkushtuar, të cilët u shpërndanë në çdo anë, për ti frymëzuar, për ti ndriçuar të tjerët
Përveç kësaj veprimtarie kaq të frytëshme, Shejh Ibn Ataull-llahu është marrë me krijimtari. Ka shkrue shumë libra, libra rreth filozofisë islame, drejtësisë islame, sufizmit islam, ka shkrue biografi për Pirin, Hasan esh-Shadhiliun, për Shejh el-Mursiu, ka shkrue libra për Ziqrin, përmendjen, përkujtimin e All-llahut, por veprat e tij më të rëndësishme, kryesore janë: El-Hikem, (Aforizma) dhe Miftah el-falah (Çelësi i suksesit.
Ndrroi jetë në moshën 54 vjeçare, me 13 Xh. Ahir 709 sipas Hixhretit ose me 1309. Varri i tij ndodhët afër Teqesë El-Huvle, në Kajro, rrëzë malit El-Mukattam

Disa porosi nga tarikati Shadhili

Tarikati Shadhili, përmes shejhlerëve të lartëpërmendur, ka lënë shumë porosi me vlerë, që janë të çmueshme përherë:
O njeri! Që të jesh i lumtur duhet që të kesh edukatë fetare dhe të sillesh sipas urdhërave të Allahut që janë në Kuran dhe në Sunnet
Ai që e njeh Allahun, ai edhe e përmend, së pari me gojë e mandej me zemër
Ai që beson në Allahun dhe vepron sikurse Ai urdhëron , shpirtin e vet shpëton
Ziqri i sinqetë të bën të mos harrosh dhe të heqësh dembelinë; këto janë sëmundje shpirtërore, prandaj, kush i shëron - shpëton
Të bësh teube, përkatësisht të pendohesh, është shkalla e parë e Sufizmit
Ai që pendohet  nga Zoti mëshirohet; në gabime ka edhe mësime
E vetmja rrugë për të arritur në pozitë të lartë shpirtërore është shkuarja pas gjurmëve të Muhammedit (a.s.).
Kur ti luteni Zotit, lutuni në këtë mënyrë: 
O Zot! Më bëj sa më të mirë, në mënyrë që të shërbej në Rrugën Tënde të Drejtë!
O besimtarë! Namazin kryeni në kohë të caktuar e me rregull, sepse namazi është ibadeti kryesor dhe ziqri më madhështor

Mexhid YVEJSI, Gjakovë

----------


## Mexhid Yvejsi

Mexhid YVEJSI, Gjakovë

          TARIKATI  JESEVI

          Tarikati Jesevi tek shqiptarët, pothuajse, është një tarikat krejtësisht i panjohur, i pa dëgjuar, sepse në trojet shqiptare misionarët e tyre nuk kanë lanë ndonjë  gjurmë për të dëshmuar 
           Tarikati Jesevi  është një nga tarikatet mistike islame më të hershme, është themeli i shumë tarikateve të tjera më të vonshme
          Emri i këtij tarikati, tarikati Jesevi, vjen nga mbiemri i themeluesit të tij, Hoxha Ahmed Jesevi.

          Kush ishte  Hoxha Ahmed Jeseviu?

         Hoxha Ahmed Jeseviu lindi në vitin 1106, në qytetin Sajram, në Turkistan, por sot aty është shteti me emrin Kazakistan. 
        Qysh në fëmijëri mbeti jetim, i vdiq babai, i cili quhej Ibrahim. Atëherë, nga qyteti Sajram, ku kishte lindur u shpërngulë me familje në qytetin Jesi, ku për shkollimin, edukimin dhe ndriçimin e tij u kujdes Baba Asllani, një sufi i ngritur, i ndritur, si ai!
          Kur ndrroi jetë Baba Asllani, atëherë u shpërngul në qytetin Buhara, një nga qendrat kryesore edukative-kulturore, arsimore-islame, ku vazhdoi studimet pranë dijetarit të mirënjohur, Shejh Jusuf Hamedan.
          Shejh Jusuf Hamedani e çmonte mbi të gjithë studentin e tij, Hoxhën Ahmed Jesevi, për devotshmërinë, zgjuartësinë, besnikërinë e tij, prandaj, para se me ndrrue jetë e la amanet, porosi, që pas tij, në postin e tij, të vazhdoi Hoxha Ahmed Jesevi
          Kur ndrroi jetë Shejh Jusuf Hamedani, në vitin 1140, atëherë, Hoxha Ahmed Jesevi u kthye sërish në qytetin Jesi, nga aty e filloi me shumë përkushtim veprimtarinë e tij në tarikatin, i cili më vonë u quejt tarikati Jesevi
         Tarikati Jesevi,  për të gjithë, edhe sot,  është befasi, se si u përhapë në gjithë Turkistanin me aq shpejtësi. Por, kjo befasi shpjegohet me shumë lehtësi:
         Hoxha Ahmed Jesevi, ishte një sufi, që për kohën e tij, ishte një mrekulli! 
        Mrekullitë i krijon vetëm Krijuesi, por Hoxha Ahmed Jesevi ishte zbatuesi! 
        Ai e zbatoi sufizmin, zemrën e Islamit, sikur Zoti e frymëzoi dhe për këtë populli e ndoqi, e pasoi
          Hoxha Ahmed Jeseviu, përveç përkushtimit shembullor në ndriçimin shpirtëror, është marrë edhe me letërsi, duke shkruar me qindra, mijëra, poezi.
         Poezia e tij ishte shumë frymëzuese, mjaft ndikuese, tepër depërtuese, jo vetëm në kohën e tij, por ndër shekuj, tek çdo brezni. 
          Ai njihet, çmohet, pranohet si krijues, themelues i poezisë fetare-popullore, në gjuhën turke, në gjithë Azinë Qendrore, që më vonë u përhapë në përmasa botërore! 
          Shumë shkolla, qendra kulturore, biblioteka, madje Liceu dhe Universiteti i Parë në Kazakistan janë emërtue, për nder të tij, me emrin: Hoxha Ahmed Jesevi!    
           Hoxha Ahmed Jesevi ndrroi jetë në vitin 1166, në qytetin Jesi, ku i është ngritur një mauzele, që vizitohet pa ndërpre..!
          Tarikati Jesevi ende gjallëron, ndërsa ndikimi i tij shtrihet jo vetëm në Kazakistan, por edhe në Turqi, duke vazhduar deri në Kashmir, Hindi!

           Mexhid YVEJSI, Gjakovë

----------


## mesia4ever

Mexhid, ta kam shkru nje pyetje ne privat, ende nuk ma paske kthyer. Pyetja ka qene kjo: Perse allahu flet per veten ne vetën e trete. Veq mos me thuaj se 'Allahu e din me se miri' se me len pa tekst. :xx:  Qitash si mund te jene te gjitha keto tarikate islame, dhe te gjitha te jene ne rruge te drejte sipas teje.

----------


## Octopus

> Mexhid YVEJSI, Gjakovë
> 
>             TARIKATI  MEVLEVI
> 
> 
>           Tarikati Mevlevi  është themeluar në vitin 1273, në qytetin Konja, Turqi. Është themeluar nga ndjekësit apo besnikët e Mevlana Xhelaleddin Rumiut, posa ndrroi jetë
> 
>          Kush ishte Mevlana Xhelaleddin Rumiu?
> 
> ...


Autori i bestsellerit The road less traveled  Scott Peck, për të ka thënë:

*Sipas mendimit tim, njeriu më i urtë në tokë i cili është lindur pas Jezusit është mistiku Jalaluddin Rumi*

----------


## Shkodrani_79

> Mexhid, ta kam shkru nje pyetje ne privat, ende nuk ma paske kthyer. Pyetja ka qene kjo: Perse allahu flet per veten ne vetën e trete. Veq mos me thuaj se 'Allahu e din me se miri' se me len pa tekst. Qitash si mund te jene te gjitha keto tarikate islame, dhe te gjitha te jene ne rruge te drejte sipas teje.


Per pytjen: Pse Allahu flet ne veten e trete, gjej shpjegimin pse shume sure fillojne me Elif La Min.. e e ke fiks se pse e tek..

Per pytjen Pse mund te jen gjithe keta tarikate islame: Se vet njerzit jan kriju te larmishem, me ide, mendime e gjendje shpirtrore te ndryshme, e rrugt qe te qojne te zoti jan te shumta..

me fal e se tu pergjigja un por besoj ka me tu pergjigj edhe personi qe i jeni drejtuar

----------


## shejh besniku

> Mexhid YVEJSI, Gjakovë
> 
>             TARIKATI  MEVLEVI
> 
> 
>           Tarikati Mevlevi  është themeluar në vitin 1273, në qytetin Konja, Turqi. Është themeluar nga ndjekësit apo besnikët e Mevlana Xhelaleddin Rumiut, posa ndrroi Aë
> 
>          Kush ishte Mevlana Xhelaleddin Rumiu?
> 
> ...


A ke dijeni per Halveti se shum pak shkruhet per krt

----------


## shejh besniku

Pyetja vijon kështu

Ke dijeni për tarikatin Halveti?
kam deshir te di nga ju.

----------


## Mexhid Yvejsi

> Pyetja vijon kështu
> 
> Ke dijeni për tarikatin Halveti?
> kam deshir A di nga ju.



Selam alejkum,
Shejh Besnik,
Kam shkruar për disa tarikate që janë pakëz të njohura tek shqiptarët sa mos me thënë aspak, kurse për tarikanin Halveti nuk kam shkrue sepse është i njohur, i përhapur nëpër trojet shqiptare....
Ju cilit tarikat i përkisni?

----------


## Elytony

> Selam alejkum,
> Shejh Besnik,
> Kam shkruar për disa tarikate që janë pakëz të njohura tek shqiptarët sa mos me thënë aspak, kurse për tarikanin Halveti nuk kam shkrue sepse është i njohur, i përhapur nëpër trojet shqiptare....
> Ju cilit tarikat i përkisni?


O leni këto tarikate dreqit po kapuni për litarin e vërtetë të Dinnit Islam...Dhe përmbajuni rrugës së drejtë duke qen gjithmonë nga *Suna wel Xhema.*

SELAM!

----------


## Bel ami

Ore kur nuk u pelqen, pse hyni tek forumi i Bektashinjve?

----------

